# Estação Meteorológica próxima a espelho d'água



## almeida_almeida (7 Ago 2015 às 18:35)

Boa Tarde,

Trabalho em órgão ambiental, no Estado da Bahia - Brasil. Estamos escolhendo alguns locais para instalação de algumas PCD's, porém nos foi indicados algumas localidades próximas a lagos e represas (barragens). A WMO recomenda que a estação seja instalada afastado de fontes de umidade (como rios, lagos, etc), afim de não influenciarem nas medições. Porém não encontro nenhum documento da WMO definindo esta distância, apenas um documento de um órgão americano que recomenda "uma centena de pés". Alguém aqui tem algum artigo ou documento que me esclareça esta duvida?


----------

